# Auger Drive belt size



## Gerdy (Feb 23, 2015)

My neighbor just gave me a mtd snowflite 5/24 snowblower.It had a 5 hp tecumseh engine that was blown. I replaced the blown tecumseh with a 6.5 hp Predator engine from Harbor Freight that was a perfect fit.(engine bolts matched , and so did the horizontal shaft.) The question is the auger belt that was put on the pulley system by my neighbor is too small , the auger is constantly moving. I wondered what length auger belt I needed to make the auger work properly? Any info. would be greatly appreciated. The mtd snowflite model number is 318-600 B.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Any chance the belt you have on there now has any numbers ??
You likely want to add an inch or two.


----------



## Gerdy (Feb 23, 2015)

No numbers visible on belt, just been having a hard time finding any info on this "older" mtd snowblower. The neighbor that I had gotten the snowblower from was going to scrap it, so I have just been tinkering with it this past week since I've been off work because of the weather. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Next best idea is take the belt off and go to the auto parts store and let them measure it and grab two or three belts each a little longer.
It's usually easier on them and you if you get a couple and just return the ones that don't fit. Please don't tear up the sleeve they come in and keep them clean and you shouldn't have a problem.
The person should know you need power rated or lawn and garden belts and not the regular automotive V belts. Regular automotive belts will burn up in short order rubbing on the engines pulley.


----------



## Gerdy (Feb 23, 2015)

Roger, I tried to get on the Mtd part of the website you mentioned but "0 models found keeps coming up." No big deal, I'll probably do what Kiss4aFrog says to do (in which what I was vearing towards anyways) There is a small engine repair shop just down the road, I'll just take the old one off and see what they come up with.Thanks again for the replys-Roger and Kiss4aFrog.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

gerdy welcome to sbf what part of nw ohio are you from? iam from nw ohio also. good luck with your mtd


----------



## Gerdy (Feb 23, 2015)

Roger I'm from the old Black Swamp area. I'm around Bowling Green.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Gerdy!! When the auger is disengaged, is there already a little slop in the belt? If so, go an inch longer. If not, go 2 inches. You can have them measure your current one and just bump up a size.


----------



## Gerdy (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, and also the input on the belt nt40lanman!


----------

